# Drywall into basement



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

The window may have clips in the fixed panel that will enable you to remove it for just that purpose. If not you can remove the glass but this is a bit tricky. You can do a Google search on removing basement casement windows for more information on removing the panels. If all else fails you can score the back and fold the sheets of drywall in two. Be careful not to tear the face when moving and installing them.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Removing a window is your best bet if you can get the sash out of the frame.....


----------



## chauds2000 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks all,
After fidelling with the egress window for some time I was able to pull it out. I had tried pulling out locks before but window still didnt go out. I had to finally pull out metal trim on all sides of the window to release it to outside. With window out I get almost 4'-1/4" clear horizontal space. With window being 2' about the well it should not be a problem sliding in a 4' wide sheet. Since now I have an easy way in. I might use 4x12 drywall.

Thanks all for suggestions. 
Riz


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Fewer joints is a good thing.....


----------



## gprentice (Nov 13, 2009)

Go into a livingroom on the main floor, move the couch, roll back the carpet and cut a 3/4" or so slit 8' long. Have the people in the livingroom feed the drywall through the slit to the people in the basement.

When all the 4x8 sheets of drywall are in the basement, then roll back the carpet and you are done.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Any possibility of disassembling the hand rails- or even the basement stair case itself?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

12penny said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


What's funny? If it's the previous post, it's not too out there. I've seen a lot of stocking companies cut out sections of the first floor to stock basements that had switchback stairs and no walk out. Of course this was new construction, but if it's the only way...


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep. Or cut a piece of sheathing out to stock a bonus room over the garage with narrow stairs and too small window.....


----------

